# Nightfisher's simple LED lantern



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Your a brilliant


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Amazing!! Need to keep this in mind thank you for posting this!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice Nighfisher. I have about 30 of these lanterns throughout the trails in the Haunted Forest and I have lit them using lamp oil as fuel. This year I will be converting to this LED candle in each of them. The lanterns were really only for decoragion anyway and this will really be a lot better.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Nightfisher, nicely done! A great retrofit.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. I was a little sloppy on taking out the unwanted parts, but in the end none of that shows anyways.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

(hand to forehead) A large metal washer!!! Of course! 
I hot glued the LED tealights right down into the bottom of mine, and it's a pain. The washer is a brilliant solution! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nyghthawke (Oct 7, 2013)

This is brilliant! Thanks for the how-to!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol, I just used that big washer because it was all I could find that was already the right size with a hole in the middle. Next option was going to be to cut a base out of plastic or thin plywood. A small jar lid or cutting the bottom off of a plastic cup would probably work pretty good too. Just don't forget to make a hole big enough to get to the battery compartment and switch.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice work! To highlight the candle (the wax part) it might give it an extra creepy affect if you stuck a UV or Blue LED at the top facing down. The hot glue really looks cool under black light.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

This is way cool, and something that is so satisfying to see once done. I'm a hot glue fanatic so I'm really digging the look on the candles.


----------



## Sam Joyall (Nov 3, 2012)

That's great, I just got a few laterns at a yardsale this weekend and I was thinking of redoing them, I'm still debating weather going with this or hardwiring it.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Inspirado! Good work!!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Way cool, Kudos to ya!


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Really nice and easy job.

Cary


----------

